# Financial implications of Pregnancy & Leaves



## micheller (4 Jan 2008)

Hi All,

I'm trying to do some prep work on the things I need to keep on track with regarding Pregnancy & the types of leave associated, in order to ensure that all my financial affairs are sorted to the best possible level.

So far this is my list-can anyone offer any advice or advice on anything I've missed? Also it's for twins, so anything I'm not aware of please let me know....

- Apply for state Mat Benefit between 6-16wks before leave.
- Apply for state PRSI Credits for Mat Leave,Unpaid & Parental Leave.
- Transfer remaining tax credits to partner for duration of leave periods.
- After: apply for child benefits; benefit, one off and twin payments.
- After: registration of births: is this all thats required for them to have 
           their own state records/ PPS Number etc.?
- Anything else state related?

- Check Private personal & employer Pension Contribution options.
- Check VHI Cover options with Employer.
- Rectify all employment tax/ deductions etc. when returning to work.

Thanks in advance ,
Micheller.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

micheller said:


> - Apply for state PRSI Credits for Mat Leave,Unpaid & Parental Leave.


This should happen automatically once you claim _MB_. Check the _SW _site.


> - After: apply for child benefits; benefit, one off and twin payments.
> - After: registration of births: is this all thats required for them to have
> their own state records/ PPS Number etc.?


These should also happen automatically if it is a hospital birth. The hospital should take care of registration of the birth and if I recall correctly they or the registrar's office will contact _SW _about _CB _and related (twin grant, _Early Childcare Supplement_) payments and you will get _PPSNs _for the nippers.


> - Rectify all employment tax/ deductions etc. when returning to work.


Should happen automatically.


----------



## Conshine (4 Jan 2008)

There is a "home carers" tax credit that you may be entitled to - I think it will depend on your partners income - also, probably only applicable if you will be taxed jointly.


----------



## micheller (4 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the swift response guys.
Would I be entitled to home carers credit since I'm on employment leave and (as far as we can tell) not permanently in the home?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

I don't think that you can get it when on maternity leave but I could be wrong. Check out the summary details here:

[broken link removed]

In any case if your annual income exceeds €6,750 then you don't qualify regardless.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

jaybird said:


> Not anymore. Until a year or so ago the hospital registered the birth (if parents were married anyway) and everything happened automatically. Now the registrar at the hospital will take details to send to the registry office, but a parent must go to the registry office to confirm details and sign the birth cert. Nothing goes to the child benefit people or the pps no dept until this happens.


Oh - sorry so. Everything happened automatically for us in late 2005 so I presumed that the same applied now.


----------



## AJC (4 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Oh - sorry so. Everything happened automatically for us in late 2005 so I presumed that the same applied now.


 

I think it may depend on the hospital - #3 arrived in October and everything was processed in the hospital - registered the child there, got birth cert and Childrens allowance etc arrived automatically in bank


----------



## micheller (4 Jan 2008)

Thanks to all, looks like I'm fairly on track so


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

AJC said:


> I think it may depend on the hospital - #3 arrived in October and everything was processed in the hospital - registered the child there, got birth cert and Childrens allowance etc arrived automatically in bank


The _Rotunda _took care of some of this stuff for us in 2005.


----------



## huskerdu (4 Jan 2008)

I'm pretty sure that jaybird is right. The law about registration of birth has changed. 
One of the reasons was to remove the anomaly that the registration process was different for married and unmarried parents. 

The details are explained quite clearly in the relevant section of our old friend
[broken link removed]

Also, the OP mentioned transferring tax credits to partner, so it is not clear if you
are married or not, it is only possible to transfer tax credits to a spouse,


----------



## micheller (4 Jan 2008)

Sorry, I tend to use that term as I like that it sounds more equal 
Yes, transfer credits to married partner..


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2008)

micheller said:


> Sorry, I tend to use that term as I like that it sounds more equal


Eh? How are the terms husband, wife or spouse unequal?!


----------



## micheller (4 Jan 2008)

Didn't say they were although I know I implied it, unintentionally.
I said I like the term partner, that's all..


----------

